# Linux Mint Mate: Panel ist  weg



## Ceon026 (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Nach einem Update ist nun mein startpanel verschwunden. Ich habe gelesen das es ein Bug ist, würde aber gerne wissen wie ich das Panel wieder bekomme.

Weiss das wer?

benutze Linux Mint 17 Mate.

mfg


----------



## --EpoX-- (23. Juli 2014)

Wasn dein Desktopmanager ? Cinnamon ? Da gabs mal was vor kurzem, versuch dann einfach mal 

```
cinnamon --replace
```
Sollte das Errors liefern schreib sie mal hier rein


----------

